# Bug IDs



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone know what type of spider and insect these guys are? I found the spider in a flowerpot, and there are a metric sh!t ton of the insects in my back yard.

In the spider pics the upper ruled markings are in quarter inches (making the spider about 2in long with it's legs hunched up)

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your first three pics look like a harmless Grass Spider the last pic looks like a Bordered Plant Bug, both common in the Pac NW.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Very similar to a female wolf spider.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

bug looks like a stink bug... used to find them hanging out on the south wall of my old garage.. soaking up the sun.. they seem to like the warm sides of buildings...


----------

